# Finally, antlers (not much)



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Sat in the stand last night in the snow storm. 6 heat packs going. 2 came in after almost 3 hours of sitting. Got a shot at the buck at 15 yards. Third buck of the season but the first with antlers, a 4 point.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

What county?


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

lake


----------



## halfrack (Oct 13, 2004)

Congrats on your deer as the weather sucked where i live in lake county..


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks, 3 less deer for our cars to hit. I'm still seeing a lot of deer crossing the roads at dusk - 9:00. Too many in Lake, Geauga and Cuyahoga now.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Good job and congrats!!! Way to hang in for a late season deer.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Better late than never . Congrats


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Can't eat antlers 
Any buck after gun season is a trophy in my book
Congratulations !
Good luck and good hunting


----------



## Saltfork (Jul 18, 2018)

Congrats!


----------

